# front blinker



## mud3duck (Apr 14, 2005)

How do I change the front blinker/turn signal . I can’t seem to figure out how to get to the bulb. 99 altima front left (drivers side) bulb. :cheers:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mud3duck said:


> How do I change the front blinker/turn signal . I can’t seem to figure out how to get to the bulb. 99 altima front left (drivers side) bulb. :cheers:


theres a connector in the corner of the headlight. you pull that out and the bulb is attached to it.


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/niss...sp?dept_id=40 start there it's a link to the owners manual, it'll answer that question and most of the other you will ever have... hehe


----------

